# Are you as good of an observer as you think?



## toddpedlar (May 15, 2008)

[video=youtube;Ahg6qcgoay4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ahg6qcgoay4[/video]


----------



## Ezekiel3626 (May 15, 2008)

Well, I guess I failed. I got the count right, but missed the other.


----------



## VictorBravo (May 15, 2008)

It was hard to keep count with the dancing bear-guy distracting me, but I got through it!


----------



## toddpedlar (May 15, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> It was hard to keep count with the dancing bear-guy distracting me, but I got through it!



Well, phooey on you, vic.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 15, 2008)

The bear looked like it had hoody and a cap on. It didn't look like a bear. No fair.


----------

